# Technique Lines..............



## Rob_Broad (Apr 22, 2002)

Technique lines are great as soon as the student has 2 self defense techniques in thier arsenal.  It gives them the chance to feel the technique, both as the giver and the reciever.  And as stated so many times before to feel is to believe.

Technique lines are a very important aspect of training and can be a great learning experience as long as it isn't Pat (Uncle Chocloate)Robinson banging away on you.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 22, 2002)

The technique line is an excersize implemented in most Kenpo Schools that allows for the participants of a class to practice self defense techniques on each other in rapid succession.

When a technique line is formed the students form a single file line. At the end of the line a single student turns and faces the line (He is the first "UP" for his turn). Then, in an order prescirbed by the instructor conducting class, the student that is "UP" is directed to execute a self defense technique vs. an attack which is thrown at him by the first person in line facing him. When he is done he then rotates to the back of the line, and the previous attacker then assumes the defending position. This process is usually repeated several times, through several techniques.

Hope this helps...
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com :asian:


----------



## Zoran (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep,

We do it to. Now that I think of it, we haven't done that in a long time. Next time I teach, I'll have to do that.

Thanks for the reminder GD7.


----------



## Roland (Apr 26, 2002)

If we are going over a newer technique, or one that we have not done in awhile, I like to give every person a chance to pull it off on everyone else in the line first, then go one for one. This gives everyone a chance to get better at the tech first, then a chance just to haul off afterwards.

If I think everyone is pretty comfortable with a technique, then we can just go straight one for one.

These are just two of the basic ways we like to work on them, there are lots of other ways, especially if you are trying to get across some other specific idea or concept. I like a lot of the mass attack ideas myself.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 22, 2002)

Turn off the lights in the studio and just let street light illuminate the place.  It makes it harder to pick up on the little nuances of the attack.

Do it with the defender wearing headgear, and the attacker wearing hand pads so that he can "pop" the defender.  Gives a very different energy, particularly if your students have gotten used to "missing" on their attack.

Start at close range.  Most of the technique lines start at punching range or longer, giving the defender lots of time to react.  A kajukenbo method I picked up was that both students stand within one arms length of the other persons body, they do a simple salute (open hand/closed fist) as soon as the salutes touch each other, the attacker throws something or grabs.  This really reduces the reaction time of the defender.  This also tends to force students to take the opponents centerline, good for those students who always go outside.

All of these are versus unknown attacks.

Lamont


----------



## Kirk (Apr 22, 2002)

No idea what my instructor's reasoning is, but we do them, and
I love them!!!!!  They're a blast!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 25, 2002)

We do a bit similar to you, tonbo, in practicing against multiple
attackers, but we do it as a drill.  4 People in front of you, like
a gang attack, and each person of the 4 has a set of attacks...
each 4 attack you twice.


----------



## warriorsage (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey all! The semi circle that Bill Parsons described is actually one leg of a three leg event that the IKCA uses at it's annual tournament. The event is called the Blackbelt Triathalon, consisting of the escape techniques (done from the rear), the semi-circle and a green belt dummy form (all green techniques crafted into a form on the kenpo man dummy). Pretty cool event.

They also recommend running lines as Mr. C mentioned. One defender takes on the whole line of attacks before rotating to the end. I feel this is a much better way of running a line than the "one and done" method.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 22, 2002)

The way they do it at the school I go to is to have two lines of people facing each other. One side is directed to do the attacking and the other defending. The attack is sometimes set by the instructor or other times he says do any attack. When the side defending is done you rotate to your right and get someone new. Then eventually you'll be on the attacking side so you get both sides of techniques. 

We have done it the way you describe above as well and I don't see an advantage of one over the other. The spontaneous attacks and responses are what matters I think.

We did the lights out one last week and that is so different. You have to rely on feel so much. 


Technique lines or circles if you prefer, are a great training aid, IMHO.

:asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't pratice Kempo.....

So what's a technique line?


/Yari


----------



## Yari (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeps,

Done that, and many other variations of the same thing. I think it's very good pratice.

Thank you for your answer!

/yari


----------



## Yari (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I've done that in a circle, either by persons taking turns, or your oppenents have numbers (that you don't know) and your sensei yells out a number and that person attacks, or people just attack when it fits them.

Or doing it outdoors in a park or house or something. We call it a reaction course. Were you walk a predefined path (run if you feel like it), and at certain points you get attacked.  Each attacker has a different attack which isn't known.

We usally do competitions this way. A judge either follows the person trough, or a judge is placed by each attacker( which we preferre). Then grades for how well is giving. It's done both by daytime and nighttime.

Some of the attacks can be multiple attacks, either by the same oppenent or by two or more attackers, even by the judge.

This is great pratice and gives your pupils a chance to try it in "real life".


/Yari


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2002)

How many do them and at what belt do you start?

Is there different methods of these lines?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2002)

We are on the right track....... "different methods" of how to do a technique line..... good answers so far..... keep thinking......

I like to do it with the first person doing a defense (or different ones) on everyone in the line then rotate out.......

what about 2 man or multiple attacks.....
Slow vs. Fast.....
Technique lines for speed
"                "      for memory
"                "      for control
"                "      for .....

lets explore 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

and all that I have   seen have merit..... be creative...!!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Master key lines are  challenging!

:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 30, 2002)

At our school we utilize the line drills at every belt level.  But we have a lot of variants that we use and I will tell you a little about my favorite one.  It is a version of the mass attack drill that goes like this.

       You have 4-8 people (the attackers) in a circle around the 1 person in the middle (the defender).  The attackers attack with any type of attack (punches, kicks, grabs, choke holds, Multiple attackers at once, or with weapons like the stick, knife or gun).  The person in the middle must deal with the attacks the best they can with their known techniques, they may add endings to their technique if they want.  Or if blending/borrowing is preferred that day the defender has the freedom to do as they please as long as it satisfies the #1 rule. IT Must Work.
     We have to reach a level in this drill to advance to the next belt.  At blue belt you need to do this drill at a 16 out of 20 level.  You can make only 4 mistakes.  A mistake is hesitation, technique that doesn't work, or done on the wrong side.  At green you need 18 of 20 and brown and black you need to be perfect at 20/20.
   I love this drill because it is an intense drill that, if done right, can bring you as close to the street as it gets.  It builds reaction time, eliminates hesitation, and teaches you to attack with total conviction.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 22, 2002)

The IKCA uses a couple of interesting variations on the technique line:

Grabs:  The attackers come from the rear, one after the other.  The defender doesn't know how they will be grabbed,  i.e. headlock, hammerlock, full nelson, etc.  When the instuctor feels that they've seen enough another person becomes the defender.

Strikes/Kicks:  4-6 attackers form a semi-circle in front of the defender.  The instructor stands behind the defender.  Without speaking, the instructor will point to the attackers in a random manner.  They will attack with the punch/kick/pushes they choose.

In both of these scenarios, the defender does not know ahead of time how they will be attacked.  Obviously things can be awkward at first, but it really develops reflexive reaction and speed the more it's done.  Give it a try,

Respects,
Bill


----------



## tonbo (Apr 25, 2002)

We use a couple of the variations that you mentioned, GoldenDragon, namely....

We use the technique lines for techniques, but also for sparring on occasion.....kind of a "king of the hill" approach.  Each person gets to spar 30 seconds with each person in the line.  

Another drill we have is the circle drill.  We get in groups of four or more, and one person is in the middle.  When the instructor says "go", then the people not in the middle get to attack the person in the middle--any technique, any order.  The person in the middle just has to defend.  We vary this drill by sometimes having the emphasis be tool/target (speed is not important, but attention to detail is), reaction (emphasis on getting the first move of the technique in as fast as possible, and going from there), flow (no breaks between people attacking), and even multiple attacks (two grabs at a time, try to negate both as best you can).  We also use these drills to work on breathing/relaxing and getting used to random attacks.

I like the technique lines.  It's always a good place to pick up on some of the subtle nuances that instructors and even other students have.....I, at least, tend to catch some things by "feeling" them rather than "seeing" them....and when my instructor is part of the line, hey, school is DEFINITELY in session...

Peace--


----------

